# SLAB CITY



## katbastard (Dec 8, 2011)

the slabs will not welcome ass holes, thieves, or pan handlers. and if you come to my house asking for a hand out, i will be an ass hole and might shoot at you. cops here suck, and the people who live here are not about to give you a hand out. sorry i am on a rant, but it seems like there are a lot of kids on there way to slab city with no clue. do not come here. inless you can provide for your self, your own food, water, and shelter. this is not a rainbow gathering, you cannot walk up to some ones camp fire at not and ask for a beer or some weed, they will shoot at you or call the cops. and the cops here are nazis, a cop by the name of green shot a kids dog in the face, the dog lived, the bullet went through the lip tongue and bottom of the soft spot of the jaw. there is no real close place to spange. the whole county is poor farmers who will not support your booze habit. you are not welcome to come to my place inless you have been invited. slab city is not some anarchist free for all.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 8, 2011)

katbastard said:


> the slabs will not welcome ass holes, thieves, or pan handlers. and if you come to my house asking for a hand out, i will be an ass hole and might shoot at you. cops here suck, and the people who live here are not about to give you a hand out. sorry i am on a rant, but it seems like there are a lot of kids on there way to slab city with no clue. do not come here. inless you can provide for your self, your own food, water, and shelter. this is not a rainbow gathering, you cannot walk up to some ones camp fire at not and ask for a beer or some weed, they will shoot at you or call the cops. and the cops here are nazis, a cop by the name of green shot a kids dog in the face, the dog lived, the bullet went through the lip tongue and bottom of the soft spot of the jaw. there is no real close place to spange. the whole county is poor farmers who will not support your booze habit. you are not welcome to come to my place inless you have been invited. slab city is not some anarchist free for all.


Don't forget the snakes and shit. And how Slabs is paid for (not sure if you're cool with me saying that).


----------



## katbastard (Dec 8, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Don't forget the snakes and shit. And how Slabs is paid for (not sure if you're cool with me saying that).


too cold for snakes and shit, and what do you mean that the slabs is paid for?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 8, 2011)

katbastard said:


> too cold for snakes and shit, and what do you mean that the slabs is paid for?


I thought you said that Slabs was paid for by donations or something. Its privately funded, so that means you can tell people to piss off


----------



## Puckett (Dec 8, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> I thought you said that Slabs was paid for by donations or something. Its privately funded, so that means you can tell people to piss off



Yes it is, and I own all of the slabs so piss off


----------



## katbastard (Dec 8, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> I thought you said that Slabs was paid for by donations or something. Its privately funded, so that means you can tell people to piss off


no man, i run a small place IN slab city called East Jesus, that is ran on donations.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 8, 2011)

katbastard said:


> no man, i run a small place IN slab city called East Jesus, that is ran on donations.


Oh *facepalm* What happened with the donations?


----------



## mylon (Dec 9, 2011)

OCCUPY SLAB CITY


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 9, 2011)

As far as I know, the slabs "is paid for" by the California teachers union. That is to say "owned". Correct me if I am wrong here if someone knows better, but the slabs "history" as I know it:
The salton sea formed, tons of people started to build resorts, property values skyrocketed, the state of CA gave an old military base to the California teachers union, instead of money that they owed. Turns out Salton sea has no inlet or outlet, stagnates, resorts go under, property value crashes, slab city isnt worth 2 shits to the CA teachers. A bunch of outlaws/travelers/veterans move in and squat the place.
I agree though Kat, people should not go to the slabs any more than any other place out in the desert, if they think its going to be easy living. The Church on the slabs used to give out food once a month. Its warm, and rarely rains, so sleeping outside is fine while you are building a shelter. Food in Niland is pretty cheap. Water is free from the hose behind the market (you gotta haul it 3 miles home though). Due to the farmers around, there is a hell of a lot of work (the population might be poor farmers, but they are mostly working on farms of huge corporations). You can easily find lettuce harvest jobs in the winter, try looking in Calipatria. Other than that you can make decent money harvesting ironwood, or picking dates, if you know the right people. Drinks at the oasis club are cheap, after you pay your yearly dues.
Slab City is an amazing place, full of opportunity, but its a very _real_ place, where you arent gonna get away long with fucking around. If you are honest, hard working, motivated, and focused, you will love the place, and it will love you back. If you are looking for a handout, better head back to the city.


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 9, 2011)

oh yeah, on the cheap side: A bus from Niland to Calexico (ends right at the border) is one dollar (or it was last time I was there).
For supplies, it might be a pain in the ass, but 2 bucks round trip, and a bit of walking, will get you mexican prices, well worth it.


----------



## wokofshame (Dec 9, 2011)

Kat- why do people pay to camp at your place when they can just go off and camp for free a ways away? Or has anyone 5$/nite yet?


----------



## happyearthhomes (Dec 9, 2011)

People that appreciate what kat is doing and the place he is caring for often donate to help support it. and use their relatively clean and secure pre made camp sites that exist on it. i have been out here for like 6 weeks and have been working hard to improve the quality of life that we are enjoying here. Thru the hard work of many individuals that reside here at kats place we have a great many of the real world luxuries. it takes a group of individuals to keep it clean and running smoothly when you live this close to nature and in this place nature and men are both often times your enemy


----------



## Puckett (Dec 9, 2011)

MURT said:


> Kat- why do people pay to camp at your place when they can just go off and camp for free a ways away? Or has anyone 5$/nite yet?


 
people dont pay to stay here. what we do at east jesus has nothing to do with the slabs. we are in slab city but not a part of it, the camp we live in east jesus was built by a friend of kats and we are looking over it so scrapers and tweakers dont tear it down. friends of charlies host camping trips here because its so bad ass and we take donations.

dont confuse our camp with the rest of the slabs.


----------



## katbastard (Dec 9, 2011)

MURT said:


> Kat- why do people pay to camp at your place when they can just go off and camp for free a ways away? Or has anyone 5$/nite yet?


to go more in depth, we allow people to come and camp here for a few days at a time for a 5.00 dollor or more donation. if you can't come off 5 bucks we will give you a 50 gal grabage and then you can go for a walk and fill that bag with native slab city trash and take it with you when you leave. we also have some internet available, if i like you and not downloading a torrent file, full kitchen, awesome bathrooms, and east jesus is one of the safest places in slab city, cuz we shoot at people creepy around the camp at night and have a lot of really big dogs, and every one out here knows about both of those reasons why not to come out here unannounced at night. but for the most part we are petty full at the moment at east jesus, inless you happen to have an awesome skill that we just can't pass up on.
i am having a small get together on my birthday, nice fire, some booze and good friends, so if your around thats a good time to check us out.


----------



## laughingisharder (Dec 9, 2011)

Only rolled through the slabs once before and rocked some music on the stage, pretty fun
Are there still shows and stuff out there


----------



## Puckett (Dec 9, 2011)

laughingisharder said:


> Only rolled through the slabs once before and rocked some music on the stage, pretty fun
> Are there still shows and stuff out there


 
yeah they still do music every sat night. who ever want to play can.


----------



## laughingisharder (Dec 9, 2011)

Fucken awesome. I might have to roll through sometime soon.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 10, 2011)

really? getting a lot of freeloaders showing up there for the winter? what sort of skills are you in need of out there? have you got any new pics of the place posted yet? the last ones i saw were of the wedding, congrats, by the way.


----------



## katbastard (Dec 10, 2011)

dmac66 said:


> really? getting a lot of freeloaders showing up there for the winter? what sort of skills are you in need of out there? have you got any new pics of the place posted yet? the last ones i saw were of the wedding, congrats, by the way.


we are pretty set at this point


----------



## Dmac (Dec 10, 2011)

great! what projects are ya doing now?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey, I'm never headed out that way, but I wanted to know something.... How do you get to the slabs without your own car? Its far as fuck from the nearest interstate and nobody likes picking people up on the local highways. Are there tracks near by?


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 10, 2011)

theres tracks between the slabs and niland, but you're lucky if the train you are on is going slow enough to bail right at that point... a ways farther up is a DHS checkpoint as well, and its not so uncommon for kids to get pulled off there. Assuming you are white and have ID, getting pulled off on your way in wouldnt be too bad, since you are pretty close to the slabs.
Hitching there is generally no problem though.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cardboard said:


> theres tracks between the slabs and niland, but you're lucky if the train you are on is going slow enough to bail right at that point... a ways farther up is a DHS checkpoint as well, and its not so uncommon for kids to get pulled off there. Assuming you are white and have ID, getting pulled off on your way in wouldnt be too bad, since you are pretty close to the slabs.
> Hitching there is generally no problem though.


Ah ok. People usually suck on local highways.


----------



## wokofshame (Dec 10, 2011)

Damn. I've been sending all the teenybopper oogles I meet your way, telling them you have free whiskey and let fires get out of hand all the time. Wish you'd posted this thread earlier. Probably like 3 dozen headed your way currently. Hey, you don't mind that their dogs are having puppies and will fight with your dogs, right?
Only like half of them are junkies.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MURT said:


> Only like half of them are junkies.


lol They're gonna die. How are they gonna get dope in the middle of nowhere? I hope they're bringing their own


----------



## katbastard (Dec 10, 2011)

setting up sone above ground garden beds, east jesus web site, about to use out first bin of human compost, bottle wall, lots o shit going on man


----------



## katbastard (Dec 10, 2011)

MURT said:


> Damn. I've been sending all the teenybopper oogles I meet your way, telling them you have free whiskey and let fires get out of hand all the time. Wish you'd posted this thread earlier. Probably like 3 dozen headed your way currently. Hey, you don't mind that their dogs are having puppies and will fight with your dogs, right?
> Only like half of them are junkies.


burn


----------

